# My New Chi Jake x



## chichix (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok Im not sure if this image is too big but just wanted to show you this pic of my new chi , isnt he gorgeous  proud owner!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

He is beautiful! How old is he?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh he is precious!
You have every right to be proud. x


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Hello little Jake. What a sweetheart!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh hello Jake! hes beautiful x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw!! Jake is so precious.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

He looks very much like Lola nd her brothers all did as pups, the exact same colouring, he's gorgeous.


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

He is gorgeous... looks very much like Millie did when she was younger


----------



## chichix (Oct 4, 2009)

*Thanks =]*

Thanks people for your lovely comments  He is 9 weeks coming on 10, I've only had him three days now... Hes such a cutie, very very cuddly and loves the attention... sleeps alot but when he wants to play he reealy wants to play lol

He is already trained to go on his training pads which is good, next step is getting him to go outside!! Ill post updates on him cause Ive never had a chihuahua let alone a dog ! lol 

He chews everything! Is this just cause hes teething? I dont want him to grow and get into the habit of chewing everything he can get his paws on

Ahhhh so much to learn!!! 

Thank you again :coolwink: xx


----------



## pinkangel2527 (Oct 3, 2009)

oh how cute! x


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww hes a cutie :love5:

yes they get past the chewing on everything stage just make sure he has lots of things that hes actually allowed to chew, toys, chews etc


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Very Cute!  Congrats


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

What a cutie. He looks so sweet while asleep.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

chichix said:


> Thanks people for your lovely comments  He is 9 weeks coming on 10, I've only had him three days now... Hes such a cutie, very very cuddly and loves the attention... sleeps alot but when he wants to play he reealy wants to play lol
> 
> He is already trained to go on his training pads which is good, next step is getting him to go outside!! Ill post updates on him cause Ive never had a chihuahua let alone a dog ! lol
> 
> ...


aww you are gonna love having him so much belive me. I have Cookie who is 13 years old and he's the best thing I ever did. We've been together all this time and it's been brilliant. 

And your guy is alreay pee pad trained? That's fantastic. He sounds like a quick learner. If you ever need advice the people here are great.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

chichix said:


> Thanks people for your lovely comments  He is 9 weeks coming on 10, I've only had him three days now... Hes such a cutie, very very cuddly and loves the attention... sleeps alot but when he wants to play he reealy wants to play lol
> 
> He is already trained to go on his training pads which is good, next step is getting him to go outside!! Ill post updates on him cause Ive never had a chihuahua let alone a dog ! lol
> 
> ...


awh gosh he sounds adorable! you must be having so much fun. I cant wait to see more pictures!
definitely post as much as you need hun - you will find lots of help here  xxx


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

hello Jake  your a cutie!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Jake is precious!! Congrats!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww Jake is a very hansome wee boy!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

gorgeous indeed! take care of that sleepyhead


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

owwwwww what a sweetie pie!
more pics please


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous..

What made you decide on the name Jake? I love the name and it is the name of my Chi.


----------



## chichix (Oct 4, 2009)

*Jakey*



Deme said:


> Gorgeous absolutely gorgeous..
> 
> What made you decide on the name Jake? I love the name and it is the name of my Chi.


I couldnt think of a name and was going through loads, then i thought about jake and it just fitted him! 

Thanks  

Actually... I do have a little question, Yesterday he gagged and some clear liquid came out of his mouth.... Does anybody know why this happened? or is it just anxiety etc?

xxx


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh wow Jake is so beautiful!! Congrats Mama!


----------



## talented79 (Jan 30, 2008)

He is beautiful


----------

